# my puppy staff :)



## brunty12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

here is my pup called tyson


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

awww he sooo cute!


----------



## brunty12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

thank youu


----------



## brunty12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

heres another piccy


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! He is absolutely adorable, makes my heart melt! 
Chloe


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pic..


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous :001_tt1:

love the 1st pic


----------



## brunty12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks everybody


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks just like my Tizer when he was a pup.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup, you must be very proud of Tyson , have fun and enjoy .suz :smile5:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww tyson is very sweet,xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Both pics are lovely - he looks gorgeous - but the 1st pic really made me smile


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your gorgeous little pup with us!!

How do you put your pictures on as thumbnails for people to click onto and enlarge??


----------



## thurrz (Feb 9, 2009)

haha cute :001_tt2: How I wish I can also have my own dog..
I really miss taking good care of dogs.. but the problem is
I don't have much time to take care of him..


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWW hes gorgeous. How old is he? I have just got a Staff he's 12 weeks old.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

I love those markings on a staffy. Thats what I would of picked when we got ours but my OH is a complete sucker for Brindles.


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

He look very similar to my new staff puppy! He is adorable!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Very cute, I love black and white dogs!


----------



## brunty12345 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow this is a old thread :/


----------

